Anyone got YC invite for summer batch,2017? - jayanthsugavasi
======
GlennJoe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=krishnanvs](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=krishnanvs)
got an invitation

------
GlennJoe
it is now 4:48 am 18 April in Silicon Valley

------
acurti
Not yet

------
ys1715
Not yet

------
bummed
Not yet

------
thepraveen0207
No

~~~
thepraveen0207
Yes

------
alqhtani001
not yet :/

------
dddobney
nope

